

Why Mark Zuckerberg is A Terrible Role Model - jkuria
http://www.inc.com/jessica-stillman/why-mark-zuckerberg-is-a-terrible-role-model.html?nav=linkedin

======
snikolov
_According to a new analysis, if you want to run a tech company, you shouldn't
drop out of college._

More like "if you want to run a tech company, but you're not already running
one that's becoming so successful it needs your full attention, you shouldn't
drop out of college."

------
DaniFong
Knowing what happens to the averages is next to irrelevant in trying to do the
extraordinary.

Also importantly: these are CEOs, not founders. CEOs are often a different
breed, and there is a selection effect for mainstream acceptability.

~~~
greenyoda
Also, correlation isn't causation, and there are many other factors that
correlate with college educations that may make it more likely for somebody to
become a CEO. For example, I'd guess that most people who become CEOs also
happen to come from a middle or upper class background, and such peoples'
parents would strongly urge their kids to go to college. So is it their
college education or their upbringing and connections that allowed them to
become CEOs? To find out, you'd have to have a rigorous statistical study that
controlled for these factors.

And even if we find out that having a college degree does make it more likely
that you'll become a CEO, it doesn't follow that anything about what your
learned or experienced in college would help you get there. The reason might
simply be that most corporations have a culture of not hiring or promoting
people who don't have college degrees into management positions, and you can
avoid that hurdle by simply starting your own company.

------
DocSavage
The article's conclusion is not well-supported by the data.

Conclusion: "According to a new analysis, if you want to run a tech company,
you shouldn't drop out of college."

Data: "We analyzed the educational backgrounds of the 50 highest paid and most
powerful CEOs in the US tech industry."

The number of tech companies >> the top 50 tech companies. Their conclusion
should be supported by data from a large number of tech companies, including
successful smaller tech companies. Even then, correlation != causation.

------
olog-hai
Odd design choice by Inc. This is what you get if your window width is 1166 or
less: <http://i.imgur.com/vbXWY.png>

~~~
esbwhat
or if you zoom the page (as I do with almost all sites I visit. I'm not sure
if I have bad eyes or just sit away further from the monitor than most people)

------
chill1
Hyperbolic Titles are wearing on me..

